# Summer Weddings, Engagements and blog love



## Peanuts (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all!

Things are ridiculously busy here. I am glad to see things are picking up a bit. I thought I would share a few of my own as I have kept stupid busy  this summer with just life in general and of course good old photography. Turned 20, travelled and lived half way across the world, shot some pretty awesome people's weddings, got featured on Rock n Roll Bride, ate lots of asian food and was told by a three year old just how horrible I am at singing (I knew I was bad but common.. a three year old? Oh puh-lease!) 

If you have any questions please feel free to ask away. I am more then happy to help or whatever 

I find it amazing to see just how much I have developed style wise and the likes over summer.. hopefully you find that interesting as well 

1. Mountain wedding. Oh the air is so fresh it is beautiful. Can't wait to head out their this weekend!






2. Wee bit windy!





3.





4. Un bebe from an August couple last year





5.





6. My mom! Who I adore





7. Sister watching the bride getting all spiffed up





8. The dress





9.





10.





11. Two is just the perfect number isn't it?





12. So identical twin brother's RULE





13.





14.





15. Yes.. so these lovely people are getting married in November. Can NOT wait





16.





17.





18. Hand held flash to the left





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24. and here is a drawing how I got the last few shots and why I slowly got lower and lower  I ahd to shimmy up the side of the rock to get 'eye level' with them. The alligator may or may not have been present.





25.





26.





So below is my favourite wedding of all time. Best couple EVER. Tons more on the blog.. 
27.





28. Her best friend and bridesmaid designed and hand made the dress. Err. wow





29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.





35.





36.





37. Aww.. see where it says "remember your roots"? No.. oh well.  I thought it was cute





38.





39.





40.





41.





42.





43.





44.





45.





46.





47. I'm a limb cropper and I don't care. what can I say 





48.  Okay.. so I am so excited. This bride is a photographer and a huge supporter of film and I decided to put a roll of 120 through my 620 Duaflex IV.. it worked! 





49.





50. So this session is hilarious. We had already rescheduled and it was like.. oh bummer.. it ispouring again. Reschedule! So i give her a call and I hear this timid voice "but I just got my hair and make up done" ... so we did it.. it was 8C and drizzling and miserable but we did it.





51.





52.





53.





54.





55.





56.





57.





58.





59.





60.





61. At this.. as I was have buried in this canola.. I declared "There is some wild rape going on here!".. completely unintentionally... that did not go over well. Good thing I took this before I said that 





62.





63.





64.





65.





66. Nothing like having the groomsmen do up the back of the dress!





67.





68.





69.





70.





71.





72. and I will leave you on this note. This adorable little boy I had the pleasure of photographing. I don't usually do kids but.. he was a doll. And who doesn't love a boy in overalls?





Thanks for looking. More on the blog if you aren't already puking in your mouth a little bit with this photo overload


----------



## camz (Sep 12, 2009)

Just Beautiful!!

Your work reminds me of Jennifer Skog another local bay area photographer.


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 12, 2009)

nice shots!


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 12, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous work.


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Sep 12, 2009)

very nice pics.


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 12, 2009)

Wonderful.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2009)

What, no 73rd photo?


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Sep 12, 2009)

I have two things to say to you Brittany.
1. You mention just turning 20, that means I hate you already LOL
2. I have been pro for longer than you have been alive, trust me (I'm a doctor) when I say you have one hell of a future in this business ahead of you, should you decide to take the pro shooter road.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 12, 2009)

Lots to see, but too much to comment on. 

Some interesting stuff, and I enjoyed browsing it all.

16 was -amazing-.
65 was clever and made me laugh.

Now I don't do what you do, and so I'm speaking from impressions only, but I had something to ask for you to consider...

What do your compositions say?

For example... cute couple being all cutesy... in a run down dirty horse barn. That's probably what they asked for, but what does it say?

Couple kissing in a building falling apart... what does that say?

Couple standing in a sorta-scary corroding tunnel tihng... what does that say?

One person in focus, one person not... is one person more important than the other? Why? What does that say?

Woman with eyes closed as her lover moves in for a kiss, vs. eyes open... what does that say?

Three people with severed heads visible only on the coffee table???  What does _that_ say?

To me, personally, MANY of these photographic elements are very cool... but not necessarily cool or appropriate for that particular situation. For example... scary tunnel thing with graffitti... awesome for a skateboarder scene... not so sure about a formal dinner/wedding/whatever.

I'm not poo-pooing your images or what you've accomplished. Clearly some awesome stuff... I'm just raising a question for consideration.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for your comments everyone  (and Derrel you crack me up)

and Nicholas that is so kind of you - wanna hear something funny? I am a full time Biomedical student and let me say, what you doctor's do is 1000x harder then photography. Holy crumb.

Manaheim, thanks for taking the time to post those.  Being 'challenged' in any sort of fashion is great and I completely appreciate it.   I guess I will try to explain my perspective so you can understand a little more of why I shoot the way I do (and just for the record this isn't in defense).  One thing I never want to be is traditional (although the more funky composition is becoming the new traditional.. whouda thunk!).  All these couples hired me because I don't shoot everyone standing side by side smiling in the garden with the bride turned around and on her long train her bouquet and her attendants looking all purty. It just isn't me and I can assure you I would hate shooting weddings then and my clients would hate my work. My style certainly isn't for everybody - I have met with several clients I literally had to say "you know what.. I don't think we quite meld with what you are looking for and I shoot so you should check out (so and so)'s work. They really excel at that". So hopefully that explains the composition a bit. That being said, these are the iamges I display as this is what I shoot primarily however that doesn't mean I don't do some of the more traditional poses for great great grandma etc. etc.

(and as I complete sidenote I just got a call from Loven Enterprise.. should I answer?  .. good old call display)

You seem to not really 'get' the locations which is fine   For the first couple in the barn, he is a farm boy - through and through.  We could easily have gone to the local gardens and done some "ohmylove you are leaving me to go fight" shots but they asked me to a) find the location and b) tell the story. Well, these are just a few so you might miss b) some but I can assure you the entire time we were there she kept going "this is gorgeous.. oh this is lovely" so.. that is a good sign 

The tunnel is flipping rad and I have had tons of photographers asking where it is (its really easy to find.. promise LOL). It is compositionally awesome to use (hmm.. leading lines anybody?) and this couple are ridiculously active. As in.. I am pretty certain the next day sheflung herself down a mountain on her bike.. so it was no problem going into this more 'off the cuff' location.  Another couple I shot there about a month earlier (I hate reusing locations but had to for this because it was awesome and this couple styled it up a ton) I knew for a fact the bride was not going to climb down 3m of rock to get there so I just took the boys down. COmpletely different look.

As for couple standing in front of a dilapidated building and in the industrial park. They are from Windsor, ON... directly across from Detroit.. Need I say more? 

As for one person in focus one person not being interpreted as most important.. I will have to say the bride takes precedence (I am kidding. I really don't know how to answer that as not in a million years would I interpret a shot that way  )

Eye open kisses are nastiness. They mean I am sceered out of my bajeebers of you you creeper! Okay that was mean. I don't get that question either. I admit it

As for severed limbs (this forum has a sudden hangup for this ).. I like it. I am currently reading Frankenstein and oh yes.. it's alive (I am sorry. I don't think that one can really be explained either. You either hate it or like it. Both I completely understand)

I guess to round it up. I hate shooting cliche. yes.. you would expect to see 13 year old skateboard kid in a tunnel.  If I had a shoot with said kid, yes, I would probably do some there. But wouldn't it be awesome to get some of that kid in let's say.. Time's Square. or doing his thing as dozens of business people in suits go flying past. It is the unexpected that is awesome! That's my opinion 

I hope that explains how I see things a bit  Thanks for asking.

Just for horrors of all horrors I have to add this one in. It was taken a year ago so.. it kind of stinks but.. here we are. Lopped off heads and people out of focus. Oh noes!


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not a doctor, that was a poor excuse for british humour.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 12, 2009)

oh darn. Went completely over my head. And I am usually quite good with interpreting those. Oh well. Too bad you mentioned it.. otherwise I would have still believed you were a doctor!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 12, 2009)

Heya, Peanuts... I'm sorry, I should have put in one key bit... I really wasn't expecting a response from those so much just tossing them out for consideration.  I completely respect style choices and have even more respect for those who stand by them.

Really, the only answer I could have ever taken issue with was one where you didn't know why you were making those choices.  _That_ would have been scary. 

I do "get" the locations, btw... as I say... very cool.  (like I loved the blue spattered paint on the wall behind the bridal couple)  I'm more traditional, so it's not generally my thing, but I acknowledge the coolness of those spots... nooo question.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay, I respect that manaheim. I am not going to lie.. bit curious as to why you throw out things to consider when it really has no benefit to anyone reading it if there is all but one wrong answer? Anywho.

To humour you all I posed this as a question to a friend of mine and here are his responses (which made my day).



> For example... cute couple being all cutesy... in a run down dirty horse barn. That's probably what they asked for, but what does it say?
> 
> Couple kissing in a building falling apart... what does that say?
> 
> ...



1) Love thru poverty...
2) Love even when it falls apart
3) Even when running from the police and hiding from the CIA in a dark tunnel there is still time for a kiss?
4)uh the bride is more important and the groom would like to hide the fact that he looks like he is about to faint... 
5) Eyes open would be creepy...
6) Its a very morbid game of cups: you have to try and figure out where the brain is...

There ya go. Another set of answers.. with a much more tongue in cheek response.

Anywho. Friendly bump


----------



## ocular (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice and creative. I don't like #11, separating the bride and groom like that yuck.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome responses from your friend.

All but one wrong answer?  I don't know what you mean?

I asked the questions because, as I said, if you were just picking those spaces because (say) "you thought they looked cool!" or something, then that would concern me a little... because the spaces are not traditional, and because they do not _seem_ to _me _to carry messages one would typically want associated with their marriage/love/etc.

Note... I stressed _seem to me_... So that's my opinion, and my take only.

Your response was informed and you clearly have thought about your position and made a decision on what you do and do not do.  As I said, I respect that.

You'll  note that at no point in this am I making judgement statements for good or bad, here... as I said... the only time I would have done that is if you had said "I dunno..."  or "they just look cool!"  Even then, however, who am I to say?  As I say... I don't do what you do, and people pay you for what you do... I'm just some random internet idiot...right?

Honestly, I'm surprised you're dwelling on my comment this much.




Peanuts said:


> Okay, I respect that manaheim. I am not going to lie.. bit curious as to why you throw out things to consider when it really has no benefit to anyone reading it if there is all but one wrong answer? Anywho.
> 
> To humour you all I posed this as a question to a friend of mine and here are his responses (which made my day).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirene (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, just wow, you're 20 and that good, wow !!!!!!


----------



## xiangji (Sep 13, 2009)

#21 is my fav! fun and colourful GREAT! =D


----------



## JCleveland (Sep 15, 2009)

Brittany, I think you're flippin' awesome. I adore the severed limbs, 'inappropriate' locations, one subject taking precedence over another, etc, etc, etc. You are such an inspiration, especially to younger photographers! Just putting it out there,  if you're ever in Saskatoon I'll be the first in line to help you haul around our bags and see how it's done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 15, 2009)

> I have been pro for longer than you have been alive, trust me (I'm a doctor) when I say you have one hell of a future in this business ahead of you, should you decide to take the pro shooter road.


I keep telling her that...but noooo...She's going to university to be a doctor or a rocket surgeon (something like that). 

Fantastic work Brittany, but I wouldn't expect anything less from you.


----------



## twocolor (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think we can set ourselves apart from our competition by doing exactly what all the other photographers are doing.

SUPER, STUNNING, SHARP, CREATIVE!!

Fantastic work!!!!!!!

Thanks for giving us a peek!


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 16, 2009)

Aw thanks everyone 

JCleveland - can't say I head to Saskatchewan too often and haven't had any inquiries from there (seeing as Saskatchewan is reeking with talent from Red Leaf Studios  ) but if I do I will contact ya.. if you are ever out in Alberta do the same  you could come and second shoot a session with me


----------



## GeneralBenson (Sep 17, 2009)

Amazing work, Brittany!  Your work is better than most established pros that I look at.  You images have so much vitality, energy, depth and sense of story to them.


----------



## CustomMinds (Sep 17, 2009)

great photos.  did you use a tilt shift on a few of those?

ex: 
child having hair done versus the other side?


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 17, 2009)

Inspiring!


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
 CustomMinds yes I used a 45mm TS on some of these including the one with the girl getting ready.


----------



## Dao (Sep 17, 2009)

Brittany, awesome work.  I enjoy every single one of them.  
Very inspiring!:thumbup:


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Sep 21, 2009)

Stupid good!  You are one of the few photographers I would pay to shoot my family.


----------



## rub (Sep 21, 2009)

I always smile when I see a post from you, as I know there is something fabulous inside. 

Thanks for never letting me down!


----------



## PhotographsbyAngie (Sep 21, 2009)

beautiful work!  Love the uniqueness of the shots!


----------



## Naturegirl (Sep 22, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Billhyco (Sep 23, 2009)

just got married two weeks ago, hands down if you were local we would have hired you...  love your photos!!!  we don't care as much for traditional and "rules" for photography, loving your stuff!!


----------



## jnm (Sep 25, 2009)

you're very good, my wife and i both really like your work!


----------



## YOM (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow your work is amazing! Thanks for sharing


----------



## aephotomn (Sep 26, 2009)

Love your work! May I ask what your favorite equiptment is for shooting a wedding- especially what lenses you love to shoot weddings with? I am in the market and would love some input!


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 27, 2009)

Aw thanks everyone  I uber appreciate all of your kind words 

Aephotomn: Well my main camera is the 5dm2 and I use a 1ds Mark II as backup (its old and kind of on its last legs).  As for lesnses, I adore the 50 1.2, I would say quite easily that is my new primary lens. Also, the 135mm, and I used the 24-70mm when I don't know what is coming next. I also use the 45mm T/S but sparingly. I actually just picked up the 24mm 1.4 and used it for a session quite literally 40 minutes after purchasing it. I am SO pumped to use it more often.. here is a quick sneak peek of it


----------



## rubbertree (Sep 28, 2009)

Brittany! So glad to see you posting as I am a huge fan of your work and ability to post with wild abandon!
The bride in shots 29-49... have you photographed her before? She looks familiar, like the same woman in shots I've seen of yours of a woman leaning up against a blue wall.


----------



## Allyn (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely killer work. You tore down the old box wedding photography was in and built your own better version.


----------



## yogibear (Oct 7, 2009)

Such amazing talent for someone so young!  Keep up the work.  I hope to be this good in 10 years!!!

And Thank you so much for getting creative and outside the box with your images.  So tired of people doing things the same dang way just because its the "perfect" way to do something.  

Love it.


----------

